# Miniatures by Philip Crews



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I went to a community festival last week in Nashville and I bought a G-scale building/house from Miniatures by Philip Crews. His work mostly built on real and historical events. The house I bought was built based on a real house from a patriot during the civil war in Smyrna, TN. His work is great; the wood is solid and hard mixed with cement alternatively. The chimney was made of stones. Altogether, the house is pretty heavy and strong. The roof was cut out from pine trees. I regret for painting it since it would look even better without painting. But anyway, I think the paint may keep the house survive longer outdoor. He also custom designs whatever structure we want as far as we send him a photo with dimensions. Overall, I think his work is great and with reasonable price. The building I bought for $80.00, and I think except the roof may get bad over years but the the rest of the structure would stay many more years. For more information, please check in www.miniaturesbyphilip.com


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

What scale are the buildings?


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

What scale are the buildings?

They all are G scale buildings. He mentioned in his website, you can specify the dimensions of the buildings. He nailed the wood nicely. They would last very long.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

MMT,
G is not a scale as such, it's a group of scales that run on G gauge track.
1:32, 1:24, 1:22.5, 1:20.3 are all in the G family

My guess is the buildings are 1:24 if the builder isn't a railroader as much as a woodworker.

Where I live glue and nails are required....

John


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Since G-scale is not really a scale, since it includes multiple scales, I was just wondering if they are closer to 1:32 or larger, like 1:20.3, or somewhere in the middle like 1:24?
Do you have other buildings to compare the size to, like a Piko or Pola?


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Since G-scale is not really a scale, since it includes multiple scales, I was just wondering if they are closer to 1:32 or larger, like 1:20.3, or somewhere in the middle like 1:24?
Do you have other buildings to compare the size to, like a Piko or Pola?


I don't have Piko or Pola buildings but I know their size. Basically, the house I bought (it is on the left of the bridge) is in the same dimension of a Piko Pharmacy or a toy shop.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

MMT

You might be able to answer Jim's question by measuring the height and width of the front door. I have found that a useful guide as to the approximate scale of a building.

Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Chuck,
Chuck,
Good idea; when I returned home it's already dark but I have some LEDs in the garden rail so I managed to measured the door of the house. It is 1.5 (w) x 3 (h) inch. I notice that his doors and windows are a little bit smaller than those from 1:24 scale buildings.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Probably adjusted for 1:29.....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, based on my front door, 6' 7.25", I get a value of 1:26.4. That should work well for most of our trains.

Chuck

Nancy and I have some buildings that we have acquired at craft shows and non RR shops that work well.


----------

